# Mehrere Ebenen  löschen?



## Xardul (25. Februar 2002)

Hi Leute!

Hab wiedermal eine Frage  
Wie kann ich viele (wirklich viele, ca 30)Ebenen gleichzeitig löschen?
Ich habe zwar eine relativ schnelle Möglichkeit gefunden, indem ich die Ebenen in einen Ebenensatz zusammengefasst habe und sie dann in den Papierkorb gezogen habe. Geht es noch schneller/einfacher?

Danke
Gregor


----------



## dritter (25. Februar 2002)

hmm.. Du kannst Die ebenen, die du löschen willst auf eine ebene reuzieren, und diese dann löschen.. Geht am einfachsten, wenn du diese ebenen Gruppierst, und dann strg+e..
oder, Du blendest die ebenen aus, die noch da bleiben sollen und verbindest dann alle sichtbaren ebenen, und löschst diese...


----------



## Gianduja (25. Februar 2002)

einfach  das 8 zeichen (für verbinden) in dem ebenenreiter machen! dann die markierten ebenen löschen! fertig


----------



## Xardul (25. Februar 2002)

Danke erstmal!

@dritter
deine zweite methode finde ich echt gut! DANKE

@Gianduja

Sorry, ich blicke es nicht  
Ich vebinde die Ebenen, und dann in den Papierkorb schieben?
Das geht bei mir nicht.

Gregor


----------

